# DIY screen filler and drawing fluid ?



## ewiktor (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

Does anybody know a recipe for home made drawing fluid and screen filler?
I read that I can use a crayola crayon as drawing fluid but how do I remove it?

thank you very much

w


----------

